# Somewhere in Time



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

So.... I hope you guys don't mind that I took these with my iphone.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

nice shots for a phone. which plant is the red on in the 2nd photo? Rotala macrandra red?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. That's red ludwigia.


----------

